# Proof eggs laid on the ground can hatch!



## lvstorts (May 29, 2013)

This little beauty started hatching today! Laid on the ground Jan. 31. Never toss eggs!


----------



## mike taylor (May 29, 2013)

Good job!!!! Very cool !!!!Always give hope a chance....

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app




mike taylor said:


> Good job!!!! Very cool !!!!Always give hope a chance....
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Hey maybe I could of just named your new tort Hope .L.O.L.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## conservation (May 29, 2013)

These weren't buried? How many did she lay? Were they the first of the season for her? I just had a female Ibera lay top side today. I hope it is fertile but who knows.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 29, 2013)

How long was it on the ground before you put it into the incubator?

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## tortadise (May 29, 2013)

Awesome. Did these hatch today? I too have a couple reds that hatched today that were laid on the ground. My thoughts were she was in her quarantine area and was still newish(about a month in my possession) so she didn't feel comfortable in her environment yet to dig and cover up. Yah never know.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2013)

Nice looking baby too!


----------



## lvstorts (May 29, 2013)

Pets101 said:


> These weren't buried? How many did she lay? Were they the first of the season for her? I just had a female Ibera lay top side today. I hope it is fertile but who knows.



She laid 2 eggs. I don't know which female laid them. I'm betting Blondie did because she is so no-nonsense when it comes to laying.




Team Gomberg said:


> How long was it on the ground before you put it into the incubator?
> 
> Heather
> sent while on my purple android TFOapp



Not more than 6 hours. In January, they are in the winter accomodations and get checked on 3-4 times per day.


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 30, 2013)

Congrats! Its awesome!


I was a Tortoise before!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (May 30, 2013)

Gorgeous baby! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lvstorts (May 30, 2013)

Came out of the egg today! He's got split scutes! I'll post a picture when I can.


----------



## Spn785 (May 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2013)

lvstorts said:


> Came out of the egg today! He's got split scutes! I'll post a picture when I can.



With special scutes, you had better be posting a picture!


----------



## lvstorts (May 30, 2013)

Split scutes! My second hatching with them! None of my breeders have split scutes!


----------



## Spn785 (May 30, 2013)

Gorgeous little one!


----------



## RuthJanice (May 30, 2013)

Very beautiful baby!


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2013)

lvstorts said:


> Split scutes! My second hatching with them! None of my breeders have split scutes!



Awesome!!! How lucky can you get.


----------



## theresal (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful, just beautiful. No matter how many tort babies I see, I am amazed at each one and never get tired of looking at them.[/u]


----------

